# Out-of-hospital cardiac arrest



## brittany1356 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello! 
I have a question, my doctor was consulted for a patient that experienced out-of-hospital arrest. Would this still be coded with a primary dx of 427.5 even though the cardiac arrest took place outside of the hospital?


Thank you,
Brittany L, CPC-A


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Apr 26, 2012)

brittany1356 said:


> Hello!
> I have a question, my doctor was consulted for a patient that experienced out-of-hospital arrest. Would this still be coded with a primary dx of 427.5 even though the cardiac arrest took place outside of the hospital?
> 
> 
> ...



Code 427.5 is may be assigned as a principle dx only when the patient arrives at the hospiltal in the state of cardiac arrest and cannot be resuscitated or has been then pronounced dead. It can be assigned secondary code when the cardiac arrest accurs during the hospital stay and is resucitated. In this case code for the underlying condition.


----------

